# aquarium store sold me the wrong light



## downshift93 (Mar 4, 2008)

so I go into a local fish store and tell them that I want to buy the orbit 24in light heres the link to the one that I wanted http://www.amazon.com/Orbit-Compact...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1204850278&sr=8-25

so they say they have it, its originally 199 and marked down to 169 and I end up getting them down to 150 for it. when I get home I open the box and its this light http://www.amazon.com/Current-Dual-...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1204850278&sr=8-23

I know they are both made from the same company and the only thing I can see that is different is that the one I originally wanted had 2 LED night lights. I can get the original one that I wanted online for 153 with shipping. should I keep this light that I got or return it and get the one online that I thought I was getting. 

would anyone else know anything different about one compared to the other one? is one better? 

Im a total newbe so please take it easy on me lol. 

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR HELP!!!!! 

Nathan


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

Well the first thing you want to look at is the wattage and then the SIZE those lights are different sizes! They are the same wattage so it is now the K Current USA Dual Satellite has 10,000 K thats what you want so i would chose that one. 65 watts are perfect for all soft corals. You may be able to stick some sps high in the tank. I'm not sure about clams though.


----------



## downshift93 (Mar 4, 2008)

ok cool, well thanks for your help


----------

